# Fostering with potential puppy on the way?



## Smuckers (2 mo ago)

I'm planning on adding a new puppy to my house in 2023. I currently have a golden at home and was considering fostering in the meantime. How safe/unsafe does this idea sound? I'm not sure if I'm overthinking the parvo risk or something else. I'd like to help, but the health of my dogs would be the priority.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Personally I would not, unless the dog you are fostering is fully vaccinated and parasite free. Parvo can live in the dirt for a long time and risking the future puppy's health is not worth it.


----------



## Smuckers (2 mo ago)

myluckypenny said:


> Personally I would not, unless the dog you are fostering is fully vaccinated and parasite free. Parvo can live in the dirt for a long time and risking the future puppy's health is not worth it.


They are sending the dog for a vet check first, would that ease your mind?


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Smuckers said:


> They are sending the dog for a vet check first, would that ease your mind?


Only if they have verified records of the dog's vaccinations. I've got friend who had puppies at her house and the parvo didn't present until they had been there for about a week.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

We have fostered dogs in the past and there is always a risk, BUT I wouldn't take that risk with a puppy.
The vet check will not guarantee the dog isn't carrying something that may be dangerous to the pup.


----------



## Smuckers (2 mo ago)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> We have fostered dogs in the past and there is always a risk, BUT I wouldn't take that risk with a puppy.
> The vet check will not guarantee the dog isn't carrying something that may be dangerous to the pup.


Darn. I was thinking the same but I wanted so much to help.


----------

